

Amazon plans to ship your packages before you even buy them - yammesicka
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/18/5320636/amazon-plans-to-ship-your-packages-before-you-even-buy-them

======
hlynnt
Is their data really that good? Won't the cost of mis-shipping be higher than
the benefits of shipping faster?

